# Perpetual gloom



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2015)

Getting a bit fed up of this gloomy weather - it never seems to get light!  Send me some sunshine somebody!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 12, 2015)

We had some yesterday, at least I think that's what it was... by the time I got outside to enjoy, it was gone again. My daylight lamp helps, sort of.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 12, 2015)

it is  gloomy here today so our sunshine has gone somewhere. I hope someone somewhere is enjoying it


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 12, 2015)

It's lashing it down (and windy) here today as well.  In winter give me cold, dry and bright over wet and gloomy any day.  No cycling today with this weather.  The forecast for tomorrow is currently saying dry for the morning but I have things to do so probably won't get out on the bike this weekend.   May try and take a walk later on tomorrow.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 12, 2015)

Had to have the lights on here all day.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2015)

grovesy said:


> Had to have the lights on here all day.


Same here  I was thinking that it was getting dark because of the time, but then I realised it was only 2pm!


----------



## Austin Mini (Dec 12, 2015)

Only another week and the evenings will be getting lighter.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2015)

Snow here today. Then melted. I am a summer person & out in the fresh air


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 12, 2015)

I went out today (first time with my new rolly, in fact first time for weeks) -- it was blowing a gale.  Not a very auspicious start to regaining some of my mobility...


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 12, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I went out today (first time with my new rolly, in fact first time for weeks) -- it was blowing a gale.  Not a very auspicious start to regaining some of my mobility...



Rolly has a twin? Pics Plz? I'm a lot steadier on my pins with mine, but it did take a bit of fiddling to get the handles at the right height so I could put my weight on it correctly.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2015)

Is that a "Double Roll Over " ?  Well done both of you


----------



## Bloden (Dec 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Getting a bit fed up of this gloomy weather - it never seems to get light!  Send me some sunshine somebody!



I would say "come and pick up the DF" cos we've been having (abnormally) sunny weather here, but apparently it's going to start raining tomorrow.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 13, 2015)

It's not just been gloomy here all day, it's below freezing as well. Rolly took one look at the ice and slammed on his brakes, flatly refusing to leave the house. So I made a pot of hot chocolate and retired back under the duvet with my crochet.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> It's not just been gloomy here all day, it's below freezing as well. Rolly took one look at the ice and slammed on his brakes, flatly refusing to leave the house. So I made a pot of hot chocolate and retired back under the duvet with my crochet.


That's one thing we don't have down here - the cold! It's been warmer than some of the days in summer were! Hope things warm up a bit for you up there!


----------



## Robin (Dec 13, 2015)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any gloomier, we had fog all day today. But we've still got roses out in the garden!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

Robin said:


> Just when I thought it couldn't get any gloomier, we had fog all day today. But we've still got roses out in the garden!


My spring flowers are already poking through!


----------



## Annette (Dec 14, 2015)

Now, I'd quite like some dry, wind free weather for the next few days, while the blinking idiots replace my conservatory. Roof was delivered today - without warning - apparently the fitters weren't aware either as they don't make the roof bits. Luckily, we'd cleared the garage...


----------



## newbs (Dec 14, 2015)

Very wet and windy here today, and also very dark.  Miserable weather.  Tried to do some Christmas shopping this morning but got soaked and ended up having to dry off in a café.  Forecast doesn't look great either.


----------



## Robin (Dec 14, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Now, I'd quite like some dry, wind free weather for the next few days, while the blinking idiots replace my conservatory. Roof was delivered today - without warning - apparently the fitters weren't aware either as they don't make the roof bits. Luckily, we'd cleared the garage...


I'm with you there, we've got to have an old diseased tree chopped down, and they're coming to do it on Wednesday, weather permitting.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 14, 2015)

Light!  Colour!  What's them?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 14, 2015)

Ralph-YK said:


> Light!  Colour!  What's them?



It's grim up north!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> It's grim up north!


You reckon Yorkshire is North eh?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> You reckon Yorkshire is North eh?


Where I live now, Winchester is up North!


----------



## zuludog (Dec 14, 2015)

Does anyone else remember Traffic, the 70's prog rock group? Goggle for them, or 'Mr Fantasy'

Dear Mr Fantasy, play us a tune
Something to make us all happy
Do anything to take us out of this gloom
Sing a song, play guitar, make it snappy


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Where I live now, Winchester is up North!


Now that is so sad.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 15, 2015)

I too have bulbs peaking through the ground .


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

Very gloomy again this morning  But extremely mild - I went out for a run earlier, shorts and t-shirt, and was sweating when I got back!  It's not just the gloom I hate, it's the fact that I have to run in the dark, which I really don't like. I prefer to run early morning before the traffic gets going, but it's still not light here at nearly 8:30


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

grovesy said:


> I too have bulbs peaking through the ground .


I'm even considering cutting the grass!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 15, 2015)

Here it's very dark and drey and wet.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2015)

Still snowing, but a whole 1 degree warmer than yesterday.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

Waaaaaah!!!! The Sun's come out!    It's like Spring today!


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2015)

We had a lovely pink streaked sky at sunrise. Am trying not to think of the Red sky in the morning, shepherds warning, rhyme.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 17, 2015)

Mild here too ! When I did the recycling and feeding the birds , thought it would be nice to do some gardening, but because the lawns are so wet that is a no. It is now cloudy and there is forecast for poor air quality, because of  Saharan dust.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 17, 2015)

Austin Mini said:


> Only another week and the evenings will be getting lighter.



They won't though - apparently the evenings continue to get darker until the end of January.  The total hours of daylight increase from 22/12 but this increase is seen in the mornings, and the evenings are still getting dark earlier.  There was quite an interesting BBC article about this phenomenon somewhere....


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

Redkite said:


> They won't though - apparently the evenings continue to get darker until the end of January.  The total hours of daylight increase from 22/12 but this increase is seen in the mornings, and the evenings are still getting dark earlier.  There was quite an interesting BBC article about this phenomenon somewhere....


It's the other way around, surely? From around the 5th of January dawn starts moving back from around 8:05am, but the sun sets later and later from December 22nd. 

http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/london?month=1&year=2016


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2015)

Northerner said:


> It's the other way around, surely? From around the 5th of January dawn starts moving back from around 8:05am, but the sun sets later and later from December 22nd.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/london?month=1&year=2016


Yes, definitely that way round, I used to find it really hard getting up to get the kids off to school after the Christmass break, and I used to check the 'lighting off' times in the paper to see when it would improve, and it was well into January.
I seem to remember it's something to do with the Earth not being a perfect sphere.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

Robin said:


> Yes, definitely that way round, I used to find it really hard getting up to get the kids off to school after the Christmass break, and I used to check the 'lighting off' times in the paper to see when it would improve, and it was well into January.
> I seem to remember it's something to do with the Earth not being a perfect sphere.


This explains it (I think!) 
http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/equation-of-time.html

I always notice it because I like to run early in the morning, but don't like running when its dark, so I keep a close eye of when the civil twilight begins (before sunrise, but light enough to see )


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 17, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Waaaaaah!!!! The Sun's come out!    It's like Spring today!


Where? Where? It's grey, damp and warm in the south west


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

pottersusan said:


> Where? Where? It's grey, damp and warm in the south west


It didn't last long - half an hour


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2015)

Northerner said:


> This explains it (I think!)
> http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/equation-of-time.html
> 
> I always notice it because I like to run early in the morning, but don't like running when its dark, so I keep a close eye of when the civil twilight begins (before sunrise, but light enough to see )


Oh right, just tried to get my head round that! So not because the poles are flattened.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes I got muddled.  Anyway, we've got weeks on end of dark and dreary weather to come!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Yes I got muddled.  Anyway, we've got weeks on end of dark and dreary weather to come!


And that comes after the dullest November on record and an 'extremely gloomy' December so far, according to the weather forecaster today


----------



## Flower (Dec 17, 2015)

There is a beautiful pinky/orange sunset here which is a surprise as the sun hasn't been out for days.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 17, 2015)

According to the Sunrise/Sunset app I have on my laptop, sunrise and sunset in London are the same times tomorrow as today (08:00 and 16:51), but civil dawn was 07:19 today and will be 07:20 tomorrow.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 18, 2015)

Another day, wet and gloomy again - at least I was only stuck in work.  Looking at the forecast for my area it's got rain tomorrow  but drier on Sunday, at least morning and early afternoon.  So fingers crossed may get out on the bike.  The forecast for the rest of the week is rain and showers.   Temperatures are up though with daffodils appearing in some places.  They seem to be blaming El Nino, that or global warming.  Strange weather.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2015)

Hope you can get out Matt. Work for me tomorrow but will try my best to be out on sunday too


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 26, 2015)

Not very Christmas like weather.  Floods again across the North.  Not quite perpetual gloom as the sun did make a very brief appearance today in between the rain here and it is still fairly mild.  I'm normally a drier weather cyclist but seemingly with no let up in the rain I've invested in some temporary mudguards for the bike (avoided these in the past - spoils the look of the bike  ). The fitting instructions were shocking - thank heavens for youtube.  Will still avoid going out if it's tipping it down but will get some protection against the crud on the roads when it stops.

After all this rain what's the betting on a hosepipe ban in the summer after a couple of days of sunny weather?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 26, 2015)

We've had freezing temperatures and the occasional snowflake here since yesterday. I have chums in Yorkshire and Lancashire though who are hip deep in water.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 27, 2015)

Parts of my home town are flooded (River Calder). Thankfully, relatives and friends all seem to have escaped.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 27, 2015)

This must be a nightmare for people caught up in the worst excesses. We drove home last night and many of the roads were flooded but fortunately we've escaped the terrible home damage some unfortunate people have endured recently. Hope they receive the help that's been promised.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 27, 2015)

Why do these horrible things so often happen around Christmas? Somehow it makes it feel even worse - if that's possible. I really feel for these people.


----------



## Robin (Dec 27, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Parts of my home town are flooded (River Calder). Thankfully, relatives and friends all seem to have escaped.
> 
> View attachment 892
> 
> View attachment 893


Of course, all the industrial buildings in that area are right by the river because they needed the water to power the looms and wash the cloth. And the housing was nearby so the workers could walk to work. My cousin's business (started 100 years ago by my father and uncle) is right on the Calder in Mirfield, but thankfully seems to be out of the flood warning area.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been looking at the pictures and it's heartbreaking, especially for all those who've just managed to dry themselves out from last time.


----------



## Annette (Dec 27, 2015)

My brother (Leeds) had to break down the neighbours fence to allow the water flooding his garden a way out rather than through the house. It came within a few millimeters of his airbricks, but worked and he stayed dry. I keep recognising places I know on the news, but several feet under water. It just doesn't seem real...


----------



## Maryanne29 (Dec 28, 2015)

It's a beautiful sunny morning here and 14degrees. This makes me feel so sorry for families coping with floods and needing to leave their homes - whatever time of year it is, it is so awful.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2015)

*23 Ways Yorkshire Is Sticking Two Fingers Up To The Floods*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimwaterson...the-water?bffb&utm_term=.mnrorGLPo#.qyyvlOQyv

Some good 'uns


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 30, 2015)

News now of looters stealing things from homes and businesses affected by the floods. 

http://road.cc/content/news/173976-thieves-steal-£20k-bikes-flood-hit-yorkshire-shop


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 30, 2015)

There are, sadly, always going to be the type of creeps who will take advantage of any perceived vulnerability and these floods are just too good for them to pass up.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2016)

Bah! Thought it might be OK today after a fairly bright start, but no, it's gone deeply gloomy again  This has to be the gloomiest Autumn/Winter on record!


----------



## Robin (Jan 25, 2016)

And now we've got storm Jonah to look forward to tomorrow. ( I was going to make a joke about expecting whales, but there was a really sad picture of two sperm whales washed up on the East Coast in this mornings paper)
Oops, it's Jonas, not Jonah. Who thinks of these names? I know the public was supposed to be choosing them, but nobody consulted me!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2016)

Robin said:


> And now we've got storm Jonah to look forward to tomorrow. ( I was going to make a joke about expecting whales, but there was a really sad picture of two sperm whales washed up on the East Coast in this mornings paper)
> Oops, it's Jonas, not Jonah. Who thinks of these names? I know the public was supposed to be choosing them, but nobody consulted me!


It's not Storm Nick Jonas, is it? He has Type 1!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, it's nearly two months since I started this thread and it's STILL GLOOMY!   Sucking the life out of every day - will it never end? I doubt if we've had more than half a dozen days of non-gloom since the end of October  Thought things might improve a bit with the days getting longer now, but it's been dark all day!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 6, 2016)

Been shocking here all day.  Dark, windy and lashing it down with rain all day.  Tomorrow only looks slightly better but not by much which means I may not get out on the bike.   Have managed to get out for walk today though.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Been shocking here all day.  Dark, windy and lashing it down with rain all day.  Tomorrow only looks slightly better but not by much which means I may not get out on the bike.   Have managed to get out for walk today though.


I know, I am hoping it will calm down a bit by morning as I am hoping for a run. I'll probably still go, but really don't enjoy running is such blustery conditions, it becomes a fight and energy-sapping  Hope it's calmer for you, but not looking promising from the forecast!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2016)

Wind here is awful! The conservatory is creaking! I'm sure it will fly away.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

Been bad here all evening, expecting to see a few fences down in the morning  It's supposed to be even worse tomorrow night into Monday  

Hope the conservatory survives!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh no! I've got a cable drum to sand down and it will be too windy to do that outside.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh no! I've got a cable drum to sand down and it will be too windy to do that outside.


Empty a bag of builders sand in front of it, and it'll get sand-blasted for you!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 6, 2016)

It's been raining very heavily all day here with high winds. It was so windy Dr Who's tardis landed in the road today and disappeared at a great rate of knots down a side road. (workman's porta loo) Was very funny seeing it the road just pleased no one in it lol.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> and it's STILL GLOOMY!


Well it's England, it's what it does.  It's been not quite as dark some of the time.  Winds not been so bad here today.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 6, 2016)

Awful day here in the West country as well, the rain hasn't let up all day, meaning all the roads in and out of the village I live in are completely flooded... (don't get me started on the incompetence of the local council and the state of the roads around here... I could go on for hours )
However, all this rain is good for the grass I guess, and it's what makes England such a green and beautiful country!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 6, 2016)

@Mini-Vicki where about are you in the west country as the tardis could be on the way to you


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 6, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> @Mini-Vicki where about are you in the west country as the tardis could be on the way to you


 
I'm nearish to Bath... where was the Tardis last seen? It might liven up things around here if it landed here!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 6, 2016)

Mini-Vicki said:


> I'm nearish to Bath... where was the Tardis last seen? It might liven up things around here if it landed here!


Last seen on the outskirts of Bude in Cornwall.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2016)

We have a kitchen full of recycling - it's rained too hard to venture out to go to the ruddy bin!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I know, I am hoping it will calm down a bit by morning as I am hoping for a run. I'll probably still go, but really don't enjoy running is such blustery conditions, it becomes a fight and energy-sapping  Hope it's calmer for you, but not looking promising from the forecast!


Well, happy to say much better this morning!  Clear skies, a bit nippy, but a mild breeze and emerging sunshine on my run! Hurrah!


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 7, 2016)

Perpetual gloom ha haa just skyped my brother on his 60th birthday in Auckland NZ at 8am this morning. I had my back to our window and he remarked how sunny it was here in England. He said that five hours earlier he was walking on a white sandy beach in Devonport Auckland NZ as that same sun set! Isnt technology brilliant!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> Perpetual gloom ha haa just skyped my brother on his 60th birthday in Auckland NZ at 8am this morning. I had my back to our window and he remarked how sunny it was here in England. He said that five hours earlier he was walking on a white sandy beach in Devonport Auckland NZ as that same sun set! Isnt technology brilliant!


Remarkable! Hard to get your head around sometimes!  I remember back in the mid-1990s a friend of mine telling me how he had been having an email conversation with a relation in Australia - at that time the messages were about 10 minutes apart, which was pretty impressive, but now you can converse real time!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2016)

It's lovely here this morning, suspect it's the lull before the storm though as hazard weather warnings have been issued for tomorrow......... 80mph winds


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It's lovely here this morning, suspect it's the lull before the storm though as hazard weather warnings have been issued for tomorrow......... 80mph winds


Yes, it's looking like a bit of a shocker for tonight   Make sure everything is nailed down!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 7, 2016)

We are nailing down our chickens as we speak.


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 7, 2016)

Suffering from rising damp and webbed feet today, after yesterday. But  blue sky at the moment! Who knows what tomorrow will bring... not the weather forecasters!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 7, 2016)

We have damp coming through one of our walls. It's on the most exposed side of the house. Driving rain comes straight through.


----------



## Robin (Feb 7, 2016)

Just looked out of the upstairs window, we have a new lake in the valley. However, it's where it should be, in the flood meadows, (so named for a reason) which haven't had a housing estate plonked on them (yet!)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 7, 2016)

The suns gone and it's and I haven't been out yet.  Still not as bad as some other days yet.



Northerner said:


> Remarkable! Hard to get your head around sometimes!  I remember back in the mid-1990s a friend of mine telling me how he had been having an email conversation with a relation in Australia - at that time the messages were about 10 minutes apart, which was pretty impressive, but now you can converse real time!


That's what I've been doing, with people all alround the would, since August last year. Highlights include Plenty of Americans, Euorpe (France, Itally, Germany, Norway), Canada, India, Austrailia and Africa.  Even a nice person in Scotland.


----------



## Flower (Feb 7, 2016)

Stop Press! Lone sunbeam spotted outside


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, happy to say much better this morning!  Clear skies, a bit nippy, but a mild breeze and emerging sunshine on my run! Hurrah!



Yes, bit cool and windy but sunny and dry here.  Make the most of it.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 7, 2016)

It's actually very sunny up in West Yorks! Still windy but sunny nonetheless


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 7, 2016)

Loch Marnoch is back outside our front door and has been stocked with fish (we may as well get some good out of it). It means I have to wrestle Rolly out the back door where the lobby is tiny and then fight the gate open while hanging onto to Rolly to a: avoid falling over and, b: keep him from blowing away, he actually went spout over teakettle the other day when I put his brakes on and let go for a moment to pull my hood back up. Fortunately a neighbour was there to capture him for me.


----------



## Robin (Feb 7, 2016)

Weather held off of my riding lesson this afternoon....until the last five minutes when we had a huge hailstorm. Horses and riders all a bit soggy now.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

The gloom is descending here now... 

'Spout over teakettle' - love it @AlisonM


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> 'Spout over teakettle' - love it


Well, it's not what I would have said out loud, but I wasn't going to use the other word on line and upset folks.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 7, 2016)

Getting a bit breezy & wet here.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2016)

It sure is howling here now


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It sure is howling here now


Stay safe Sue


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2016)

Even the double glazing windows are moving in the wind


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2016)

Hope everyone got through the night unscathed!  VERY stormy here last night, thunder and lightning like I haven't experienced for a long time  Seems a bit calmer this morning, and actually starting to get light at 6:45


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 8, 2016)

From the sounds of it, the wind and rain hasn't given up yet where I am! Although it is better, I don't want to go out today


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 8, 2016)

Still blowing huge gusts of wind down here but not as bad as I thought it would be. I will venture outside a bit later on to check neighbours property as she away on holiday.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 8, 2016)

A tree came down here in the village last night, managing to rip down several power lines... Still no power this morning and howling wind, rain and thunder out there. At lease we have a gas cooker so I can still make the all important morning cup of tea!
I'm supposed to be driving to London later this morning... Not relishing the thought!
Roll in summer I say! 
Hop everyone is ok xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 8, 2016)

The sky outside my office window has been getting darker and darker over the past 30 minutes.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 8, 2016)

Just had to go across the road to dismantle the remaining fence for an elderly couple as part of it has come down (rotten posts) The panels were in danger of being low flying objects. So all sorted panels now laid flat and weighed down with breeze blocks. The elderly gentleman had already been blown over by the wind this morning and his wife is in a wheelchair so not up to sorting out the panels. Did notice that other members of the cul-de-sac who are younger and fitter than me didn't bother to help.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2016)

Hurrah! It was actually light enough to go on my run without my head torch before 6:30 this morning!  A bit chilly, but Spring is only a week away!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 23, 2016)

It was lovely walking through the city today with the sun shining, may have to start putting my sun glasses in my bag.


----------



## khskel (Feb 23, 2016)

Bright and sunny day for my retinopathy screening


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2016)

khskel said:


> Bright and sunny day for my retinopathy screening


Of course! Practically guaranteed!  If you want to put a sunny day in April down in your diary (possibly just in Southampton) then 8th April is a fairly firm bet


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2016)

Hurrah! What a fabulous day today! Bright sunshine, t-shirt and shorts to do some gardening!  Not a whisper of the cruel Siberian winds we are supposed to be having according to the weatherman. First grass-mowing of the year, pre-empted the gardening hypos with a couple of judicious jelly babies  More of this please!


----------



## Robin (Feb 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! What a fabulous day today! Bright sunshine, t-shirt and shorts to do some gardening!  Not a whisper of the cruel Siberian winds we are supposed to be having according to the weatherman. First grass-mowing of the year, pre-empted the gardening hypos with a couple of judicious jelly babies  More of this please!


Yes, I went out into the bright sunshine to do some gardening....and it went in within 3 minutes of me appearing. It's now 4 degrees here! Have just retreated indoors after an hour's pruning to warm my hands up on a cup of tea and have some maltesers, (my treat when I'm in the 4s but know I've still got insulin on board).


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> Yes, I went out into the bright sunshine to do some gardening....and it went in within 3 minutes of me appearing. It's now 4 degrees here! Have just retreated indoors after an hour's pruning to warm my hands up on a cup of tea and have some maltesers, (my treat when I'm in the 4s but know I've still got insulin on board).


Aw! My mowing was quite strenuous, as first of the year and I only have a manual mower  Can't be bothered with cables and it's usually quite a good workout!  Thought I'd better get it done as it's the first time the grass has been dry since October and it's supposed to be raining tomorrow...


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 29, 2016)

A glorious day.  Just done a (tiny) bit of the SW Coastal path.
Spring is definitely sprung


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 29, 2016)

St Davids day tomos first day of spring, its going to rain here in Lincs.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 29, 2016)

All those duffs are going to need a bit of moisture!
Hopefully a bit warmer now than the wet months we had earlier


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 29, 2016)

Are we even in the same country?  It's like Siberia here and no sign of any sunshine today.  In fact we've got a warning for snow....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 29, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Are we even in the same country?  It's like Siberia here and no sign of any sunshine today.  In fact we've got a warning for snow....


Lol same here in Cornwall so your not alone


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 3, 2016)

So much for Spring arriving. We had some snow yesterday, cold and dry today but the forecast is for heavy snow all day tomorrow.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2016)

F-f-f-reeezing here. Snow tomorrow for two days it says on my app and it certainly feels like snow on the way. Sigh.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> F-f-f-reeezing here. Snow tomorrow for two days it says on my app and it certainly feels like snow on the way. Sigh.


Hope you don't get it too bad  Hopefully none for us down here!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 4, 2016)

Clear blue skies here.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

Yup, bright and sunny here today - even contemplating putting my washing out for the first time this year, but it's quite cold and not much of a breeze


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 4, 2016)

Okay so Spring is hiding again.  Cold and wet today.


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Okay so Spring is hiding again.  Cold and wet today.


We've got sun here! Though it is scheduled to go in soon. Am contemplating a walk, but it rained so heavily overnight the footpaths will be ankle deep in mud again. I'm getting fed up with the extra work out caused by lifting several pounds of mud up on the soles of my walking boots with every step.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 4, 2016)

Sunny and clear blue skies here


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 4, 2016)

Snowing here in Staffordshire.  It's worse in Buxton and most of the roads to Buxton (where I work) are closed.  I think I'll work at home today. 

Flash webcam:
http://www.flashbarstores.co.uk/

Buxton weather:
http://www.buxtonweather.co.uk/


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2016)

About 10:40am today.
View media item 89View media item 90


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope you don't get it too bad  Hopefully none for us down here!


It's changed now from snow to rain and that's what we've got, and how. It's throwing it down out there. I'm derekcank (reverse it) after all my fun yesterday and having a duvet day, so I don't care but I have to go out tomorrow, I really hope it will stop raining by then.


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 4, 2016)

Gone dark and dull here, time to light some candles and watch a dvd.  Luckily we haven't had any snow


----------



## Robin (Mar 4, 2016)

Got my walk in - just. Started dropping a mix of sleet and hail a couple of hundred yards from home. We've had a flock of Siskins on our bird feeder for the past few weeks. Not a sign of them today, they must know something!


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 4, 2016)

Blue skies 5 mins ago. Another storm in the distance.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 4, 2016)

Robin said:


> Got my walk in - just. Started dropping a mix of sleet and hail a couple of hundred yards from home. We've had a flock of Siskins on our bird feeder for the past few weeks. Not a sign of them today, they must know something!


LOL, we just have large numbers of seagull thugs dive bombing everyone. I need a tin helmet.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 4, 2016)

In the space of half an hour this morning the sun turned to rain, then sleet, then hail, then sleet then snow, then rain then it stopped and it's been the normal uniform grey again since lunchtime.

Had an email from my bro-in-law in Oz (near Brisbane) this morning - he's glad the weather has cooled down a bit and is now a pleasant 25 degrees.

Barsteward; is it OK to hate him?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2016)

Its darker than earlier. Dark and raining.  It's washed the snow away!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

We've had three heavy hail showers today...


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 4, 2016)

Sunny Lincolnshire is well   Sunny!  Spring is here its all downhill to summer now


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 5, 2016)

Dull as dishwater in Cambridgeshire this morning.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2016)

Bright blue skies here at the moment, but VERY cold and frosty!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 5, 2016)

COOOOOOOOOLD! Gloomy, wet, brrrr!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2016)

Bright and sunny today with a slight chill in the wind first thing.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 6, 2016)

Typical - after yesterdays cold and dry weather we have light snow here today, not settling too much though.   Hoping it eases off so I can get out for a ride in a bit.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 6, 2016)

Snowing here as well. Not going anywhere though, so it's OK. But I want it gone tomorrow so I can go to Craft Club.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 6, 2016)

I want you to get to craft club because I wan to see what you make next.
Send us a photo


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 6, 2016)

Three weeks today we put the clocks forward. Hello summer =)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2016)

Lovely sunny start to the day today! Weatherman had warned of extreme cold this morning, but actually it wasn't that bad, about -1C instead of the -6C threatened, so got quite toasty out on my run  Nice to have daylight by 6:15 am


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 7, 2016)

Bright warm sun today.  Still freezing though!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Blimey! We're back in November here - gloomy, cold and very wet!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 11, 2016)

Here it has been changeable sunny, then cloudy, and even hail , over the last week.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2016)

Reasonable day here today. Bit windy though.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Blimey! We're back in November here - gloomy, cold and very wet!


Well I won't complain if it lasts for another hour, I've got Retinal screening in a mo, and if the sun could just hold off for another couple of hours, I'd be grateful. Then it can shine all it wants! (hint)☀️


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Robin said:


> Well I won't complain if it lasts for another hour, I've got Retinal screening in a mo, and if the sun could just hold off for another couple of hours, I'd be grateful. Then it can shine all it wants! (hint)☀️


Hope it goes/went well!


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope it goes/went well!


It was certainly quick! I was called in for the drops as my bum grazed the seat in the waiting room, only left 15 mins for the drops to work, and whizzed in and out for lightning photos. (She wasn't one of those screeners who was going to give anything away, though, so will have to wait for the letter! )
Surgery is only five mins walk, so I arrived back in again, and husband called down the stairs 'oh no, was it cancelled?'


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Robin said:


> It was certainly quick! I was called in for the drops as my bum grazed the seat in the waiting room, only left 15 mins for the drops to work, and whizzed in and out for lightning photos. (She wasn't one of those screeners who was going to give anything away, though, so will have to wait for the letter! )
> Surgery is only five mins walk, so I arrived back in again, and husband called down the stairs 'oh no, was it cancelled?'


I'd love an eye appointment like that, mine now involve most of the day crossing town and hanging around!


----------

